
Bing advertisement URL exploit - tylerhou
I wanted to install Chrome on a new computer and used Bing to search for it (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bing.com&#x2F;search?q=chrome). The top link was an advertisement for a website which was reported as &quot;google.com&#x2F;chrome&quot; by Bing, but when I clicked through I got redirected to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.googlechromedl.com&#x2F;, a site which may or may not have a reputable download. It&#x27;s also distributing (or claiming to distribute) an old version of Chrome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;IBlU0 is an archive of the site, but it doesn&#x27;t properly handle the advertisement link so you can&#x27;t actually see where the link redirects to.<p>This seems like a pretty big security issue. I&#x27;d assume that Microsoft would verify that an entity owns a domain name before they allow said entity to register an ad claiming to link to that domain, but that seems like not the case.<p>I&#x27;m not sure how to get in touch with Microsoft. I couldn&#x27;t find any information about reporting security issues online and I&#x27;m just a high school student so I don&#x27;t have any connections or social media accounts like Twitter. I don&#x27;t want to sign up for one either, so I&#x27;d appreciate it if someone here could get this information in the hands of someone who can fix it.<p>EDIT: Added a direct link to the Bing search.<p>The biggest issue is that there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a simple way to report ad abuse.
======
detaro
you can at least report the individual case here:
[https://advertise.bingads.microsoft.com/en-
us/resources/poli...](https://advertise.bingads.microsoft.com/en-
us/resources/policies/report-spam-form)

AFAIK Google search does the same :/ Allowing advertisers to show a nice URL
while redirecting you through strange lands of marketing services apparently
is the more important feature.

~~~
tylerhou
Okay, I reported it. I couldn't find that link at all when I googled for it.
Perhaps I needed to use bing?

Thanks

